# victor traps



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

Are them #1.75 victor 4 coiled forged offset jaws coil spring trap (has a 5 3/8" jaw spread) any good?


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 1, 2007)

if you are targeting racoon they are to BIG. They are ok for Bobcat or Coyote. A good racoon trap is 1 1/2 coil spring like duke or Bridger traps (have been hearing good things about them lately). Good Trapping


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

WILL THEY HOLD THE COYOTE S AND BOBCATS FOR ATLEAST A DAY


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 1, 2007)

If you have the traps set up right and you have a firm pad catch they will hold them, but it is best to check your traps in the morning if possible.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

MacGyver is right... It is best to check your traps as early as possible... And yes, they will hold cats and coyotes with a good paw catch. And they don't need to be 4-coiled if they have good, stout springs... I had several dozen that I used along with NORTHWOODS #1 3/4 coils, in areas where I was as apt to catch a fox as a coyote or cat... I feel that they are MUCH BETTER traps, over-all, than the #2 VICTORS.


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

DOES BRAND NEW 1.75 VICTORS HAV A STOUT ENOUGH SPRING TO WERE YOU DON'T NEED THE 4 COILED ONE?


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

YES....... However, boiling/treating, useing anti-freeze, and just "trapping with them", will cause them to loose spring strength over time... I replaced the springs on mine just when I felt they needed it. But you should get quite a few seasons before getting to the point that brand new springs need replaced..... If you just feel that you want to replace the springs, 4-coil the traps, laminate the jaws, "beef-up" the frame, etc...then you should do so... Having confidence in your equipment goes a long way... But I used several dozen for a number of years without changeing springs or 4-coiling them, useing just the springs that came on them when I bought them...catching coyotes, fox, bobcats, *****, possums, skunks, and etc... and had no problems with their strength or speed...... However, I always checked every trap at some point during the summer or early fall, and did any necessary repairs, includeing replaceing any springs I wasn't sure of.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You guys don't get real hard freezes in LA. do you? I have several traps that are 2-coiled (with musicwire springs) and will use them prior to when the freeze sets in (lol, which never happened this year), and will move up to some 4 coiled when the dirt turns to concrete.

I don't like anything smaller than a #2, but I do however use some #2 Vics (2-coiled) that I run #1.75 offset jaws in, and they are laminated & baseplated as well. These traps perform great in my opinion.

Smitty

PS- Where the heck ya been Mongo Joe?


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh...just here and there... I try to check in at least every couple of days, anyway...... But if I don't have anything I figure is "helpful or useful" to offer on a subject, I just read it, see what all everyone else has to say, and go on to the next one...LOL...... But they opened the trout season here, and when it isn't too awful cold and damp and my back will let me, my wife and I have been out fishing quite a bit lately. I can pretty much just set and do that... LOL.....In fact, we're fixing to go again here in about an hour or so.


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

smitty,
no we do not get hardly any hard freezes in the part of Louisiana where am at which is Livonia, Louisiana.
everyone,
Thank ya'll for ya'll help.


----------

